# Broadmoor 1600 Hydrostatic



## saldana17

I now have 2 Broadmoor 1600's, 1996 & 1999.
The 96 the hydro makes a loud noise as it starts out. I want to change the fluid but it is different than my 1999 for fluid change. Can someone help with how to do it on a 1996, or help with the noise problem. The 1999 has a purge factor for noise.
Brad I'm grazing mowerdog


----------



## bsaunier

*oil change on hydro gear tran.*

I have a 95 agco 1614H. Same as broadmoor w14 hp kohler. Mine was making some noise. I have a hydro gear tran. My dealer told me to split the case and clean the filter, drain fluid and clean out any residue. I did this and its much better now. Quite a bit of work but not really too technically difficult. Used brake cleaner and blower from my compressor. He said to use synthetic motor oil. Mine calls for 10w30. Mine has no external resevoir only a breather tube in rear with no drain plug.


----------



## bsaunier

*tranny fluid change*

Besides the agco 1614H with hydro gear tran I recently picked up a 99 simplicity lth12.5. It has an eaton tran. It has the overflow/fill cup under the hood. I drained fluid by removing a small plate on front of the tranny. To fill you need a power bleeder or like I used a small pump oil can. I used different pieces of rubber tubing w/small clamps to get a tight fit and pumped the fluid through the upper hose on the overflow cup. I left the lower hose connected. It calls for 69 oz. 30w oil. I got about 64 oz in. I also used 10/30 synthetic. The dealer mechanic said that was fine as long as its' synthetic. I could find no 30w synthetic. I later learned mobil 1 has one. The dealer highly recomends synthetic. Both trans are working great.


----------

